# Planted tank setup help



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon tank(L:19,W:10,H:11) that i want to plant, but i don't know where to start. i also have a 70 gallon tank but i don't want to go to big too quick. i've looked around and nothings ever the same so i don't know if its correct or not. can someone tell me what i need and everything? like step 1 step 2 etc. or point me to a link that is correct. thanks


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

ClarkKentIsSuperman said:


> I have a 10 gallon tank(L:19,W:10,H:11) that i want to plant, but i don't know where to start. i also have a 70 gallon tank but i don't want to go to big too quick. i've looked around and nothings ever the same so i don't know if its correct or not. can someone tell me what i need and everything? like step 1 step 2 etc. or point me to a link that is correct. thanks


Try the link in my signature. *old dude

my .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

ClarkKentIsSuperman said:


> I have a 10 gallon tank(L:19,W:10,H:11) that i want to plant, but i don't know where to start. i also have a 70 gallon tank but i don't want to go to big too quick. i've looked around and nothings ever the same so i don't know if its correct or not. can someone tell me what i need and everything? like step 1 step 2 etc. *or point me to a link that is correc*t. thanks


Oh I'm sorry Pointing__________________________________________\/


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You can't have a lot in a ten gallon - it's actually a pretty small container. 

Which plants do you like, and what other life forms, if any, would go with those plants?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

What kind of light do you have? That will have a lot of influence on which plants you are able to grow.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Lights have a big influence on what you can grow, it's true. I wouldn't let size matter as much though. I've been able to grow quite a variety in my 1.5, provided I make sure the plants get what they need. I've even been able to keep larger, fast growing plants in there, although I constantly needed to be trimming them. To start with though, I'd go with lower-medium light, slower growing species like crypts, anubias, java moss, java ferns(all of them would work).

Ferts (fertilizers) are also needed for good plant growth. I personally love root tabs because they're easy to use and last for awhile. They are great (made for, really) plants that feed primarily through their roots, like sword plants and crypts. Liquid ferts are very common as well, and best for plants that feed through their leaves, like ferns and stem plants. Having both would be best, but not necessary. 

CO2 is also something to consider, and it can be as simple as putting tubing through a 2-liter bottle cap, and mixing up yeast, sugar, and water. It will also help inhibit the growth of algae. Plants need co2 or another source of carbon to really grow well, like Seachem Excel. Word of warning though, if you have, or are considering shrimp, avoid Excel, as it's deadly to shrimp. Honestly though, co2 can be really easy, so don't let all those high tech people with their pressurized systems convince you it's difficult.


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

how do i tell what my light is? and i dont know what kind of plants i want, or what kind of fish. i was hoping you guys could suggest things to me. all i know is that i want to use some small rocks for the substrate. larger than regular aquarium gravel but not by much.


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

i looked at the light i have for that tank and it says its 15w. is that enough for a planted 10g tank? i dont want to have to keep trimming the plants a lot so i'd rather have some slow growing ones. and with this setup will i not need a filter? thanks


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

How about amazon swords, crypts, Wisteria, Java moss, anarcharis, elodea, or Java ferns. I like all these plants. If you bought a 10 gal. starter kit then you will want new lights. I would not recommend the generic 15 watt bulbs for aquariums, but a more high end lighting system. You will probably still want a filter though...Hope that helps some. XD


----------



## ryi (Apr 21, 2012)

Kehy and z1200 are right on the money with suggestions. You don't even need to buy them at your local fish store (lfs) as many of the planted tank forums (here at Aquariumforum.com, plantedtank.net, aquariacentral.com) all have swap threads where you can get great plants from other members.

Start with the very basics:
Plants need light, food,*carbon*. 
Your light will define which plants will be successful. If you've got a 15w fixture you can easily grow some low-light plants. I'd suggest looking on the bulb to find out what wavelength (color) it is. You can pick up cheap 13w 6500k bulbs at Walmart. 
Food will come from fertilizers, certain substrates, and fish bio-waste. Plan on lightly feeding your plants, root-tabs are great for beginners. I use Total Substrate pellets from aquariumplants.com, I've heard great feedback about the tabs from both Rootmedic.com and API. Even if you get a substrate that says it is specifically for planted tanks it will eventually run out of nutrients and you will need to supplement it. Fish waste can support a planted tank *BUT* there is a balancing act. You're going to want a heavily planted tank to absorb and use the waste, your tank should be cycled (there is a whole other thread!). etc. For now, roottabs are pretty failsafe.
*Carbon* is key for abundant plant growth. If you stay with lower light it is not crucial but if you start fertilizing more heavily with liquids or powders and/or upgrade up your lighting, you're going to have to add a carbon source. The easiest is Seachem Flourish Excel. The cheapest is d.i.y. co2. There is a ton of information on diy setups and you'll get a lot of help in the forums and from members if you decide to go that route.
Tom Barr (planted tank GURU!) says "choose a method and learn it well" 
One mistake most of us make is to start with just a few plants before committing. Plan on planting *a lot* of easy to care for plants, learn how to care for them and keep them happy. Then move up and on to more challenging. Taking care of a tank full of plants is actually easier than nursing one or two lone stragglers 
Sorry about the wall of text 
:fish-in-bowl:


----------

